# can u



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

ok my first question is can u breed super reds with normal reds? casu i was sold some ps at my lfs and they were sold o me as bred supers and reds some of them have the elongated body looks exactly like what alot of supoers but then some of um look exactly like normal reds

I FINALLY GOT MY PS WOO WOO
5 bread supers and reds? there absoultly beautiful
post pics asap


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_To the breeding forum_


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

A super red is simply a red from a different location with more red. So, yes I don't see why you couldn't breed a red and a super red.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> A super red is simply a red from a different location with more red. So, yes I don't see why you couldn't breed a red and a super red.
> [snapback]890320[/snapback]​


Spot on. They should do fine.


----------

